# More Dynamic and Engaging Combat for D&D 5E



## techno (Oct 22, 2018)

Available on DM's Guild: More Dynamic and Engaging Combat for D&D 5E

*DON'T LET YOUR PLAYERS SIT AROUND BORED WAITING FOR THEIR NEXT TURN!* Great DMs are always looking for ways to keep each one of their players involved in the action. Combat is at its finest when it feels fast, dynamic, and highly engaging. Many players simply “check out” while waiting for their turn to come back up in the initiative order. These two relatively simple rule changes are designed to keep players engaged during combat, so they don’t get bored waiting for their next chance to move or roll some dice. Simultaneous movement during combat is more engaging (everyone is able to move immediately and all at once), sets up interesting tactical situations (can we reach the wizard before he casts his spell?), and is more “realistic” than having each creature move and attack in a perfect sequential order. Give these alternative rules a try and see if they don’t make your combats more exciting and engaging for your players.


----------

